# Meeting SAS members



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

How many SAS members have you met in person?

For me it would be a grand total of 5. One of them has actually been to my home twice (and survived -- no bullet holes or anything).:lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Met one...talked to two I think on the phone.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Five.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I have never met or spoken to anyone on this forum, which is unfortunate because there's something down in the basement I'd really like to show you guys.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Six. I don't think I'm forgetting anyone...

EDIT: No, wait, seven. Now my vote is wrong. Hmph.



Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I went to the very first ever SAS Gathering in Cleveland. There were 16 of us.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Zero, but I haven't been here for very long so definitely not enough time to develop friendships that would warrant meeting up.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

0


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

None. Guess I am not as social as the rest of you.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Zero.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Nope. too young. Anyone here could be an internet predator


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I talked to one or two on the phone. And i met my girlfriend.


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I've met 7. And I have talked to a couple on the phone before but haven't met them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> I went to the very first ever SAS Gathering in Cleveland. There were 16 of us.


:ditto

Good memories!  I'll never forget when Becky and I got to the restaurant and sat down on the bench in the front to wait for everyone. Shymom (who as far as I know hasn't been here in years) walked in and sat down close to us.

Becky: "Ask her if she's from SAS!"
Me: (horrified) "NO! You ask her!"
Becky: "YOU ask her!"
Me: "NO!"

:lol I won.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*TEXAS*

Roadhouse

Not a great picture and a couple of the group had already left. It was a fun evening though.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

>*10 but that was in one fell swoop at the first get together. I offered a ride to a girl who went to Oberlin and she said perhaps 10 words in 3-5 hrs in a car ride to Cleveland. If you don't have social anxiety before meeting me, you'll definitely have it after, haha. I shock people into silence :lol. She was really nice and smart...what was her name?? And I still have the pleasure of talking/texting Ashley almost daily. *


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Zero. I would like to meet people from sas someday though.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Grand total of one. Completely terrifying yet interesting experience.
Soon to be 2


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Just one, although there are a few I wouldn't mind meeting at some point. =P


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> >*10 but that was in one fell swoop at the first get together. I offered a ride to a girl who went to Oberlin and she said perhaps 10 words in 3-5 hrs in a car ride to Cleveland. If you don't have social anxiety before meeting me, you'll definitely have it after, haha. I shock people into silence :lol. She was really nice and smart...what was her name?? And I still have the pleasure of talking/texting Ashley almost daily. *


Butros?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

about 20


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Grand total of one. Completely terrifying yet interesting experience.
> Soon to be 2


lol it was terrifying to meet me?


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Dreamcatcher said:


> :ditto
> 
> Good memories!  I'll never forget when Becky and I got to the restaurant and sat down on the bench in the front to wait for everyone. Shymom (who as far as I know hasn't been here in years) walked in and sat down close to us.
> 
> ...


:lol That's hilarious


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Amocholes said:


> Butros?


*Sheepishly*...Yes it's me. Don't roll your eyes too much, haha. *


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

There was always something familiar about yours posts. :hug


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> >*10 but that was in one fell swoop at the first get together. I offered a ride to a girl who went to Oberlin and she said perhaps 10 words in 3-5 hrs in a car ride to Cleveland. If you don't have social anxiety before meeting me, you'll definitely have it after, haha. I shock people into silence :lol. She was really nice and smart...what was her name?? And I still have the pleasure of talking/texting Ashley almost daily. *


Ahhh, are you talking about....was her name Shana? Something like that? 
I remember, she was very very quiet.  In fact, during that entire gathering, I do believe I never even found out what her voice sounded like.

I remember everyone teasing me because I couldn't drink along with them....I was only like 6 days away from turning 21!


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry, but I can't remember the other 2 guy's names. I didn't get much of a chance to talk to them. I think one was Chris A.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I only recognize like two of those names. Are any of them still here using different names?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> lol it was terrifying to meet me?


Yes, but that's nothing personal lol. With the help of klonopin anything is possible. Well almost.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

For those who have met up, how were you able to get yourself to go? I think I would be too nervous unless I was on some type of medication or drunk.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

It was a bit nerve wracking at first. Some of us were meeting in the hotel bar before going to Texas Roadhouse to meet everyone else. I got there first. A guy came in and sat down the bar from me. We didn't say anything. Then a woman cam in and sat between us. She was about the right age for Leopardess who had organized the whole thing. Being that we were in a bar in the middle of the afternoon, I didn't really want to say anything. If I did and it wasn't her then she might think I was trying to pick her up. After about 20 minutes, A guy came in and came up to me. It was Whymusti who had recognized me from a picture I'd posted. After we had all had a good laugh over sitting there without saying a word it was like we were old friends. The other guy was AmericanGuy who is not around anymore. We were soon joined by Grasshopper and Crowing for Repair. We headed down to Texas Roadhouse to meet up with the rest of the group. We were seated by the hostess who was about 5 ft nothing wearing a cowboy hat and a pair of jeans that had been painted on. She was 10 lbs of personality in a 5 lb package. She kept trying to get us to yell *Texas Roadhouse* but it didn't work very well. She gave us free desserts anyway. Dinner went well and we all headed back to the bar afterwards. Some people were more talkative than others. Sometimes there were periods where no one talked. But it was OK because we all understood. I think that in general, we all had a pretty good time.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha sounds like it was a good time. I :loled at imagining her trying to get you guys to yell Texas Roadhouse.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Yes, but that's nothing personal lol. With the help of klonopin anything is possible. Well almost.


Well I'm glad it was interesting lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yep, Don, the guy right next to Saprampebi's cousin, directly above Annie, is Chris. 

And next to him is Brimontz!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I counted 10. I think that's right...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Thanks Jodi. I made the corrections.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

None. I almost met a couple of them but never did. Came really close to meeting one once when I was in northern KY(he lived in Ohio) but he ended up not being able to make it to the mall that day. Not even sure if he still comes here...I know the other one doesn't come here anymore.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's a great photo!!!


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

I may be forgetting someone, but I've met at least 13 so far 

-Ryan


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

I've met three.


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

*meeting sas members*

I would definitely like to meet SAS members. I'm in the Bay Area. There was a social anxiety group on meetup and the members were very nice but it fell apart and I guess everyone was too shy to keep it going. I am even thinking of starting it up myself. I just don't know if I have the time to run it. It was frustrating for it to fall apart like that because I really want to make changes and I need a support group to help. The alchoholics have support groups everywhere but it's really hard to find groups for depression or anxiety.

Antonina


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*LMAO!!!!!!!! Oh god I'm embarrassed. I was so fat then. Oh well, I'm 55 lbs less now and still losing. I actually enjoyed that get together very much. I hope a bunch of us can go hiking/camping this Summer sometime.*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have been a member for closer to four years and have never met anyone in person.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

Just one, but it was probably the best decision I've ever made .

The first time definitely is nerve-wracking. I had to hide in the basement of a nearby building for a while before we met to calm down :lol. But I would highly recommend it if anyone gets the chance.


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

None, but it would be interesting to me to meet some friends I've made on here in r/l. :b


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

I've met zero, but someday I would like to change that


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

None.

Nice to see I'm not alone (I guess).


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been a member for closer to four years and have never met anyone in person.


by choice?


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Three, sort of four. Me and Rufus hang out sometimes. He has slept on my mom's couch. I keep messing up our hanging out again because of my stupid job.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

nightwalker said:


> Nope. too young. Anyone here could be an internet predator


that would be me


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

none


----------



## Grim619 (Dec 12, 2008)

None here. Some chick messaged on myspace from my area that saw me on the SA group and we talked about it. We exchanged numbers and we both failed at calling eachother lol. We also talked about chillin at the mall for some exposure therapy and seeing A movie but doubt it will happen. Maybe someday...
Joined A group on meetup.com but I get nervous thinking about it


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> None.
> 
> Nice to see I'm not alone (I guess).


yours is by choice though unlike many here.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> *LMAO!!!!!!!! Oh god I'm embarrassed. I was so fat then. Oh well, I'm 55 lbs less now and still losing. I actually enjoyed that get together very much. I hope a bunch of us can go hiking/camping this Summer sometime.*


Probably why I didn't recognize you when you've posted pictures.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Three. And it wasn't that bad.

Maybe more if I have a Superbowl party at my house this year. It didn't work out last year.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've never met anyone from here. I met an e-friend from another forum and it was the most awkward thing ever. I don't think I want to try it out again.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Drella said:


> I have never met or spoken to anyone on this forum, which is unfortunate because there's something down in the basement I'd really like to show you guys.


**** i lve you drella :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

pita said:


> I've never met anyone from here. I met an e-friend from another forum and it was the most awkward thing ever. I don't think I want to try it out again.


yeah my only encounters with online ppl have been awkward as hell. unfortunately. 
i'm a bit less awkward now thanks to legal drugs so there are a few people i wouldn't mind meeting but i don't know if that will happen.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe there were five SASers at the one bay area gathering I attended (under my previous username). I was really out of place, made a fool of myself and almost certainly came off as rude (that they never talked to me again was a hint :b), but it was still a positive experience to be able to record it as survived.



antonina said:


> I would definitely like to meet SAS members. I'm in the Bay Area. There was a social anxiety group on meetup and the members were very nice but it fell apart and I guess everyone was too shy to keep it going.


The east bay group? The idea of meeting in busy coffee shops in crowded cities sounded too scary for me. (I also used the distance excuse, refusing to go further than Vallejo.)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

zero


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

yes.

just counted them out mentally and there are 12 :O. might be more since i can't remember everyone that was at the first gathering i attended.

seems like a lot, just some months ago i wouldn't have even considered meeting anyone in person.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

There are several people on here whom I wouldn't mind meeting in person.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

MaidMarian said:


> There are several people on here whom I wouldn't mind meeting in person.


Ditto...

...with emphasis on "*several*" - as in "_not everyone on SAS_" - as in there are also some people whom I am not exactly itching to meet (referring to a previous remark in this thread that I didn't bother responding to the first time around).


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

i've met me


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Zero.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I've met more than ten. There are many more I am interested in meeting though. Hopefully one day...


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

zero...i have a chance to meet someone from sas...but i cant do it right now


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm hoping to go to some meets or support groups or something once I've moved.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Zero so far


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## ElectricLettuce (Jul 21, 2009)

zero but i'm open for it


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I have never found a person with SA from my area.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

0...as of now. Hope that changes. I wish I could meet you all


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

inna sense said:


> zero...i have a chance to meet someone from sas...but i cant do it right now


Doch! Du schaffst das! 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

None yet, but by this time next year I plan to have met many.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

Two. One being my lovely girlfriend.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

None. If I saw a SAS member walking down the street towards me, I would turn and walk the other way. And then cross the street. And then enter the first building I came to and hide out there for an hour or two.

No offence.


----------



## KindredSpirit (Sep 30, 2008)

*Meeting people on SAS in person*

Unfortunately, I have to say 0. 
I've met about 15 - 17 people here in Phoenix that have SA but I haven't met anyone on SAS. I did talk to 1 person on the phone from SAS.
It's kinda weird, because Phoenix is the 5th largest city in the U.S., but I haven't actually seen more than 2 people on here that live in Phoenix but, I'll keep looking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None, I suspect that I never will.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

None, unless meeting myself counts. Haha. Meeting myself.


----------



## Dolly (Jun 6, 2009)

Zero _technically_, but I have vid chat with one!  We're hoping to meet up in a year too!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I've never met anyone from SAS or any other site.


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

One.

I have met plenty of people recently and in the past from online.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Two, and I really wish I hadn't.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

None


UltraShy said:


> ...One of them has actually been to my home twice (and survived -- no bullet holes or anything).:lol


So did your gun jam, or something?  :teeth


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Three. Although one joined SAS after meeting me, so maybe I am cheating.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I've meet up a few SAers, and i meet new ones too
but i meet with about 6 members that are SASers


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'll meet at least one before I am dead


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

LostInReverie said:


> Two, and I really wish I hadn't.


Were they axe murderers o'r something?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

I still meet new people so the number of my vote increases


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

nothing to fear said:


> yes.
> 
> just counted them out mentally and there are 12 :O. might be more since i can't remember everyone that was at the first gathering i attended.
> 
> seems like a lot, just some months ago i wouldn't have even considered meeting anyone in person.


add another 5 (or was it 6?).


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

None so far. It's rare that I meet anyone in real life that I meet on the internet.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Nil.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

One and would meet more if they wanted to and I wanted to. Unfortunately, I don't know anyone else on here well enough.


----------



## njnuser (Sep 28, 2009)

zero


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

A rapid count gets me to the result that I met 10 SAS members (all in the last 3 months)

ps: can I void my previous vote? when I answered the poll, the number was 0 :blush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JFmtl said:


> A rapid count gets me to the result that I met 10 SAS members (all in the last 3 months)
> 
> ps: can I void my previous vote? when I answered the poll, the number was 0 :blush


I fixed it for you .

-1 for Zero
+1 for 10


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I fixed it for you .
> 
> -1 for Zero
> +1 for 10


thanks!!! :clap:high5


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JFmtl said:


> thanks!!! :clap:high5


No problem!


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd voted zero and have now met more than ten as well


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

I've met 2 and they were both really nice people. I've actually met Citizen Erased quite a few times now


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Two now .
And it made my year.


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

zero.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

zero


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I met 3 locals once a few months back for a film


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

One


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Two- One was awesome, we dated, and are now good friends. The second, well, hmm...let's not get into that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i think ive met 8. my 1st gf and a gathering that 7 other people went to. was having fun playing one on one volleyball until some of the guys decided to join in


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

A big fat ZERO! I doubt I ever will meet any in person.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

7, which is surprising since a few months ago my SA was so bad I never thought I'd be able to handle meeting anyone here in person. My votes for 'Zero' though...


----------



## etka (Jul 17, 2009)

None, because nobody lives anywhere close to me. I've talked to several though via this place.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I met a member of SAS last week, and can't wait until we meet again this Sunday  I was very nervous but it was a great evening. I think she's wonderful and hope we spend a lot more time together


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I've met like three including the infamous Dub16, and ladies the legends are true! That feckin leprechaun is an annoying little b*stard tho drink stealing fecker


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

lastofthekews said:


> I met a member of SAS last week, and can't wait until we meet again this Sunday  I was very nervous but it was a great evening. I think she's wonderful and hope we spend a lot more time together


Grats man, as for me I believe I've met 8 SASers, I'm looking to boost my count though, who wants to go salsa dancing?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Zero.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Zero.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I voted one, but I've met 4 or 5 more since then.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I voted zero, and I've met zero since then.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> I've met like three including the infamous Dub16, and ladies the legends are true! That feckin leprechaun is an annoying little b*stard tho drink stealing fecker


Haha, ya i'd second you on that Jimmy - the leprechan was annoying but funny!

Ya i met up with Jimmy and Dub16 and 2 other SA people (not on this site) a few weeks ago, it was brill fun!!!


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

none, i have not come across anyone that lives close to me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

2


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

One. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've done so twice. Once a group, once an individual


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

New answer: 11.


----------

